# Theater or Rent



## Alia (Aug 7, 2005)

When a movie is released do you always make a point to go and see it at the theater eating buttered popcorn, sipping on soda, which you have just paid an outrageous amount of money for, to watch a movie on the big screen? Enjoying the movie and the atmosphere. Or do you just wait until it comes out on video to rent it, watching it the luxury of your home? 

For me it's mixture and depends upon the kids. It's nice to go to the theater and we do often. For awhile there we stopped because we had seen every movie that had been released and one of them several times. It's fun but can get a bit pricey after awhile. And then there are some movies I regret watching on the big screen wishing I had seen it on DVD...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 7, 2005)

There are very few movies that tempt me out to the cinema nowadays so I usually curl up in front of my home cinema system with a bottle of wine. The last movie that drove me to leave my comfy sofa was _The Motorcycle Diaries._


----------



## LadyFel (Aug 7, 2005)

I used to go a lot more often before the kids, now we go when we want an evening out and one of us says 'hey, let's see what's on at the cinema'...

The last film that I apsolutely insisted on seeing at the cinema was Return of the king, I think we went to see a couple of others but that was just cos they were the best of a sad lot...

I didn't even want to see Star Wars...I still haven't seen it as a matter of fact, and I have it at home on my hard disk...I just keep finding better things to do...Like have root canal surgery...


----------



## ravenus (Aug 7, 2005)

Unless a movie is so suitably loud that I can afford to go and watch in a theater filled with mobile phone junkies and group sessions of terminal retards with an inability to shut their damn mouths I prefer to see stuff at home.


----------



## Green (Aug 7, 2005)

Good-looking films, I always try to catch at the cinema (especially if we can get Gold Class tickets). Everything else I downloa- er, I mean, "rent".


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, I said that I go to the theatre when I can but rent the rest of the time.  However, the truth is that I haven't seen a movie in a theatre since "Return of the King" came out.  I'd like to see more movies in the theatre, but with my mother not getting around that well anymore, we don't get out anywhere that often.  I haven't even really rented any movies since the weather got hot, but I do rent quite a bit when I can, and I also buy when I can find films I want to add to my collection on sale at a good price, usually the "previously viewed" kind.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 7, 2005)

I can't tell how good a movie is by the box office marquee, but it reminds how important the title is.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 7, 2005)

I rarely go to the movies these days.  My husband absolutely hates to go, he feels confined and can't stand it.  So, I only go if I can induce someone else to go with me as my time alone is usually spent taking care of all the crap that I don't get done when the family is around and I'm not working.  The last thing I saw was The Hitchhiker's Guide with a friend.  A disappointment.  I've been trying to sneak away on my day off to go see Charlie and some others but no go so far.


----------



## kaneda (Aug 8, 2005)

Im more likely to go to the cinema than to rent out a film. I try to go to the cinema about once a week, and when i was in manchester I was going to the cinema about three times a week (because it was cheaper to go to the cinema with my student discount rather than to rent out the film).


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 8, 2005)

We usually see movies on pay-per-view or On Demand. 

We occasionally rent but finding a good movie "in stock" is really hard for us. 

We will go to the theater from time to time, normally if we think the big screen will enhance the viewing pleasure of a particular movie (Batman), or if we just feel like going on a certain day and just pick something. (March of the Penguins)


----------



## Alia (Aug 8, 2005)

March of Penguins?  That's about penguins, right?  It looked a little... well... slow.  How was it?


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 8, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> March of Penguins? That's about penguins, right? It looked a little... well... slow. How was it?


 
We really liked it a lot, and would recommend it to anyone who had even a cursory interest. Yes, its a documentary about penguins. 
Penguins are my wife's favorite animal and I am really interested in Antarctica, so we got a big kick out of it. 

If you think that a movie about penguins isnt for you, then I wouldnt go.


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 2, 2005)

I try to make it to the movies as much as I can. Sometimes they let us go early from work when it's slow and I can take the afternoon to catch a film. Which is nice. If I can't catch it in the theater, I am a Netflix member so I rent the ones I miss. Still, for some movies they are better in the theater.


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 2, 2005)

I always prefer to see a movie on the big screen, especially if it is an 'event' film - though the last few of these, SW, WotW etc have been huge dissappointments. Can't always afford it, though, or find folk to go with me, so end up renting a lot that I miss at the cinema. Though it's been awhile since I've rented anything.


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 2, 2005)

I used to have the problem of finding people to go with me as well as I tend to like a lot of stuff my friends don't. So, I just ended up making it a point to go alone. I know, it feels lame, but if there is a movie I REALLY want to see I will. Thank goodness my cousin loves Harry Potter. So I won't be standing by myself in line for that one. LOLOL... In fact, she's making me get midnight tickets so we can be the first ones in line. So I'll have to take off work the next day.


----------



## Leto (Oct 2, 2005)

8,50 euro the ticket around here. BitTorrent is now officialy my best friend.


----------

